# Who Has Stock Of Mvp's



## Sir Vape (26/6/14)

Hello all


Look for silver or black MVP. Anyone has stock? Will look at second hand as well  Please inbox me


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/6/14)

@VapeKing has stock , head to the web page and order them ,they will courier


----------



## Imotions (26/6/14)

VK dont have stock unless im mistaken....


----------



## Sir Vape (26/6/14)

Nope they are out


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (26/6/14)

I will have a look tomorrow see if I have stock for you.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (26/6/14)

I will have a look tomorrow see if I have stock for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (26/6/14)

Got mine from @Hein510 at vapeX. Maybe he can help


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/6/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> @VapeKing has stock , head to the web page and order them ,they will courier


No we don't bud  only shine and energy he wants plain black. Have ordered more though


----------



## Andre (26/6/14)

Silver one:
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/starter-kits/innokin-itaste-mvp-with-iclear30/


----------



## Zuzu88 (26/6/14)

I Have an energy line in stock, with your choice of matching iClear16b atomiser or iClear30 atomiser. Willing u to add 2 wraps free of charge. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillW (26/6/14)

Pm me, selling mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat (2/7/14)

did you sell it yet? which colour?


----------



## Andre (2/7/14)

Cat said:


> did you sell it yet? which colour?


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/mvp-for-sale.3314/


----------

